# Подключение dns (нубский вопрос)

## SLazZy

В общем не закидывайте помидорами ) я совсем нуб, linux ставлю впервые в жизни. Ставил по gentoo handbook.

настроил подключение к eth0, прописал config_eth0="dhcp"

установил dhcpcd

Но при попытке сделать например ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org выдает unknown host

Полагаю дело как раз в dns, но гугл пока не дал подсказку как сделать так, чтобы "оно" работало  :Smile:  подскажите пожалуйста.

----------

## SLazZy

всем спасибо, разобрался   :Very Happy: 

----------

